# Horrible tragedy :-(



## StacyV (Jun 22, 2009)

We woke up to a horrible tragedy on our farm.  My fiance went out to feed animals (I had already left for work).  When he got to the pasture he noticed there were 4 dogs in the pasture.  They took off when they saw him.  All 5 of our goats had been killed.  They had also been in the chicken coop and killed many chickens and turkeys.  I am so sad!  We raised all of our animals as pets.  My youngest goat was a bottle baby and raised in the house with us.  Its just such a sad situation.  

My fiance followed the dogs onlly to find out that they were abandoned by a farmer that had moved.  So they were starving.  Its just survival instinct.  We have called the animal control and they will be picking them up.  Terrible situation!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## TxMom (Jun 22, 2009)

OMGosh, that is so horrible...I am so sorry 

I don't understand how people can abandon animals like that...just leave them to starve...   If they can't take them with them, then why not just take them to the SPCA (or whatever is local)???


----------



## StacyV (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't understand either.  On one hand I am feeling horrible about my animals but then you have to feel sorry for those dogs. They were starving.  Just left alone to fend for themselves.  I think the person who moved out should be liable. I wonder if they investigate that at all?


----------



## sweetshoplady (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## bheila (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your animals being put through something like that, it's so sad   I'd sure like to try to find your former neighbor and wring his neck


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 22, 2009)

oh no! thats so awful.. you must be sick. a bad situation all around. tons of people are leaving or dumping their animals... its horrible.

have yourself a good cry then keep on keepin on...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 22, 2009)

Did you call your local law enforcement and inquire about whether or not the former owners of the dogs can be held liable or if charges can be brought against them?


----------



## norcal (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm sorry you both had to go through that.  So sad.   Makes me want to electrify my whole 5 acre perimeter (which I can't do, as I'm broke).

Animal Control came & got them right?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry to hear about your lose.


----------



## mully (Jun 22, 2009)

So sorry that happened to you !! It is hard to believe someone would be that cruel to leave those dogs free to roam.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jun 22, 2009)

I am so sorry! That is so sad!!! 

Mitzi


----------



## jambunny (Jun 22, 2009)

The farmer needs to be charged with cruelty to animals.  Hopefully, the animal control officer will follow through.  If he just left them doubt he could or would pay for your losses.  So awful.


----------



## taraann81 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is devastating I am so sorry.
  Everybody loses in this situation.  Your pets lost their lives, the dogs will probably lose theirs(killing livestock often leads to a dog being considered a dangerous dog).  Y
ou and your family for having to live with the heartache.  
BUT the only one who doesn't pay is the dogs owner.  I bet they can't trace him and if they do and he says their not his.  The case will probably be dropped.
It is hard to prove ownership if nobody admits it.  I volunteered at our local shelter for years.  Dogs that were living skeletons in backyards, Knock on the door.  "what dog?"

Neighbours won't talk

Dogs a stray

case closed.

I do hope you and your animals get some justice.  I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jun 22, 2009)

So Sorry!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 22, 2009)

That's awful!  I am so sorry   We put so much into our animals, both time and emotion, and losses like that are hard to bear.  Whoever left those dogs was worse than irresponsible, and it's not fair that you had to bear the brunt of his horrible choice.

At the the very least, you could try filing a claim with your local law enforcement.  If you don't think that will work (you probably know how effective or ineffective your local department would be), someone in the neighborhood has to know the farmer's name and current address, maybe you can contact him -- I wouldn't recommend calling, but I know it would make me feel better to write a letter and send it.  (Or write a letter, let it sit a few days, re-read it, see if it's reasonable, and THEN send it.  Make sure you take the high road...  emphasizing the loss you suffered and not heaping too much blame.)  If nothing else, you'll be able to say that you did everything you could, and while it will still hurt, at least you'll be doing something about it.  

I don't know, maybe sending a letter is a bad idea.  Maybe others can give their opinion on that.  But I know it would personally help me to write it, whether or not I ended up sending it... just to get those feelings out there on the page.


----------



## okiron (Jun 23, 2009)

My condolences


----------



## nightshade (Jun 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Why do people have to be so stupid some times and just abandon their creatures.   I feel so bad for you, you raised your animals as pets like we do and that makes it harder when something like this happens because they are not just livestock they are you pets your friends.


----------



## kstaven (Jun 23, 2009)

Whether pets or livestock things like this are devastating. Some one really needs to find the fool, tie him to a tree, and forget to feed him for a few days. Then make sure he is banned from ever owning an animal of any sort again.


----------



## ludemank (Jun 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss! I work for the local humane society at a discount spay/neuter clinic and we see alot of cases of animals being abandoned. I have also lost a bottle baby recently and I know the pain of that loss.  You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm sorry.  How awful for you.
That's the exact reason we got our LGD's, one too many casualties to our idiot neighbor's dogs.
When my dd found her 4# Pomeranian torn to bits, enough was enough.
Thanks for not blaming the dogs, when it was human stupidity that caused it.


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm so very sorry! This is one of the saddest stories I've ever heard. I know how painful this all is...sending you good thoughts and positive energy to help you heal.


----------



## Pipit (Jun 24, 2009)

I am SO SORRY for your loss!  We had a pack of abandoned dogs roaming our neighborhood last year.  They kept jumping the neighbor's fence and going after his chickens.  They jumped over ours but I ran after them with a walking stick and they never tried that again.  Animal control finally got them.

How horrible to have lost all your babies and those chickens and turkeys!  You will be in my prayers.


----------



## StacyV (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.  Its so hard to go out to that pasture.....it looks so empty    The animal control officer said they do look into these cases and hopefully the owner can be held liable.  It was just such a devastating day all the way around.  Its hard when you raise all of these animals from babies.  

Anyway thank you all again!


----------



## amysflock (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, StacyV, I am so sorry. What a devastating scene to wake up to. Coyotes recently killed my entire flock of chickens and I was heartbroken, but to lose 4-legged beloved critters, too...ouch. It doesn't make it any easier that the dogs were just trying to keep themselves alive. :*(


----------



## goat lady (Jun 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I lost a little girl after one week of having her. We fall in love with them from the first minute we see them.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 25, 2009)

ohh this just breaks my heart...... i am so sorry ,,,,,,

Mossy Stone Farm


----------

